# Royal jelly and bee pollen used to help with ovulation/egg quality/pcos



## 6lilpigs

Hello ladies I stumbles across this information on another site and wanted to post it on here incase it is a help to any of you out there. Apparantly you can buy Royal Jelly and Bee Pollen from your herbal outlet stores and online and people suffering with egg based problems have seen great improvement in their egg quality. You literally take one spoonful in the morning and evening if you buy the natural form(which I gather is best) but you must use a plastic spoon as a metal damages the jelly or gel capsule form once or twice a day (I think?, I'll look it up exactly if any one wants me too.) You may notice improvement within the first month but 3 months is the optimum timing. I thought it may be worth looking into for those ladies with IVF booked as an extra little help. 

I have posted a link to a forum on infertility where there is a thread from May 08 onwards by ladies using it. If you look carefully at everybodies sigantures on there now they all seem to have had babies recently, coincidence? the 6th post down is by Teagan873, she seems convinced that this was the reason for her success. Hope this helps somebody.

https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...-ivf/276953-has-anyone-taken-royal-jelly.html


----------



## wendigirll

I just started taking both Bee Pollen and Royal Jelly and AM COMPLETELY satisfied. I have PCOS and haven't had a period in 2 years! I lost 100 pounds in the past 3 years and a month ago started the BP and RJ! I started my period a month after starting it! I see a lot of benefits and I am so happy! I will keep you posted if I notice anything else!

W*


----------



## Crypto1976

I would be careful incase of allergies to royal jelly/bee pollen- it can can anaphylactic shock and worst case kill you, so be sure that you can tolerate it. X


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

wendigirll said:


> I just started taking both Bee Pollen and Royal Jelly and AM COMPLETELY satisfied. I have PCOS and haven't had a period in 2 years! I lost 100 pounds in the past 3 years and a month ago started the BP and RJ! I started my period a month after starting it! I see a lot of benefits and I am so happy! I will keep you posted if I notice anything else!
> 
> W*

Hi, I'm new in Babyandbump.com. I'm really interested in this topic & Soy Isoflavones! Natures Clomid! I've been TTC for almost 14 months. I started taking Royal Jelly for almost 2 months now. So far, no such luck on BFP. :nope: LOL. Anyway, I also started using Soy iso for 2 cycles already. 
Do you have any side effects with RJ? I've increased the dosage this month from 1000mg to 2000mg and I feel hot (sort of like 'hot flush' symptom with Chlomid). Btw, I'm using the capsule form.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

I took royal jelly a few months back - four days into taking it I started getting very itchy. Over the next few days it got worse and i was all red and blotchy. Turns out I was allergic and had to take a few anti-histamines to stop the itch. It went away straight away thank god but I had to stop the tablets which I wasnt happy about. But anyway I never knew I was allergic to anything so just be careful when taking it.


----------



## bumski

wow, this looks worth trying, where can you get it from?


----------



## Uwais_Busrain

bumski: In my country, I bought RJ at Nature's Farm. Well, they also sell it at Guardian Pharmacy. I'm not sure where you could get RJ in your area though. Maybe at your local drugstore? Sorry if this doesn't help...


----------



## TUDORROSE

In the UK you can get something called Apimist. Combination of honey, bee pollen, royal jelly and propolis. You take one heaped teaspoon a day and its said to do wonders for egg quality.

https://www.apitherapy.biz/home.html


----------



## bumski

thankyou both :flower:


----------

